# songs that move you



## amansman1234 (May 17, 2010)

I was wondering what songs move you. Not just dancing, but really heighten what you feel.


----------



## Browder (May 17, 2010)

Should be in the tube.


----------



## SirRob (May 17, 2010)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?p=1472919#post1472919

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?p=1602588#post1602588


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 17, 2010)

[yt]7cLkq-Vn5GQ[/yt]


----------



## amansman1234 (May 17, 2010)

Always loved pink floyd- wish you were here

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXdNnw99-Ic&playnext_from=TL&videos=Ya0CjVU_mpg


----------



## Viva (May 17, 2010)

[yt]z36aWM3jYT8[/yt]


----------



## Ames (May 17, 2010)

[yt]DZHw9uyj81g[/yt]


----------



## Viva (May 17, 2010)

JamesB said:


> [yt]DZHw9uyj81g[/yt]


 
A fellow classical lover? :3


----------



## Ames (May 17, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> A fellow classical lover? :3



Yep.  Also, neo-classical.

[yt]K6u5D-5LWSg[/yt]

(I know I've already posted this twice before, but I can't get enough of it.  )


----------



## foxmusk (May 17, 2010)

probably one of the most personal songs to me. iuno, i'd have to think of a few others...

[yt]TFuJW5Bdbe4[/yt]


----------



## kyle19 (May 17, 2010)

I don't know why it moves me, but I have this strange feeling listening to it.
[yt]nFl0nlHaWa4[/yt]


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 17, 2010)

Castles In The Air-Don McClean
Where The Streets Have No Name-U2
probably a few others but i cant think of any at this time.


----------



## coba (May 17, 2010)

Browder said:


> Should be in the tube.


 
agreed!
why is it this always happens, does any one know why ?


----------



## Adelio Altomar (May 17, 2010)

Colours of the Rainbow - Tune Up!
Hey You - Nordkapp

And several others.


----------



## coba (May 17, 2010)

to answer the o.p's question.
i like techno, trance, and music with a good beat to it that can get me and my ass up shakin.
bands that get my ass movin are.
blood on the dance, dot dot curve, daft punk, daddy d.j (the song). and almost anything that renard makes example furries in a blender, kitcaliber, the queenstons, and many more.


----------



## amansman1234 (May 17, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Yep.  Also, neo-classical.
> 
> [yt]K6u5D-5LWSg[/yt]
> 
> (I know I've already posted this twice before, but I can't get enough of it.  )



you have good tastes, well, at least according to me


----------



## coba (May 17, 2010)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Colours of the Rainbow - Tune Up!
> Hey You - Nordkapp
> 
> And several others.


 
fuckin love tune up !!!!!

and i live your species fuckin funny and true!!!


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 17, 2010)

[yt]Puph1hejMQE[/yt]

Don't judge me.


----------



## Joeyyy (May 17, 2010)

80s rap makes me wanna break.


----------



## Ames (May 18, 2010)

Sigur Ros is also fucking amazing:

Link

Link


----------



## Kommodore (May 18, 2010)

This song, hands down. And James I like your taste in music.

Also: how the hell do you embed videos in this bitch? Google has failed me.

EDIT: [YT]vQVeaIHWWck[/YT] 

AHA! See I was trying [youtube]X[/youtube] and it just wasn't working.


----------



## Ames (May 18, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> This song, hands down. And James I like your taste in music.
> 
> Also: how the hell do you embed videos in this bitch? Google has failed me.



<3 Moonlight Sonata.

Also, [yt ]video code[/yt]


----------



## Rilvor (May 18, 2010)

This makes me do the mash, if that's what you mean/

But in all seriousness?
Who Killed Mr. Moonlight
Night Shift by Siouxsie I used to listen to this one after work on the way home a lot.
 Graveyard Picnic by Voltaire
 Lorelei by Corpus Delicti

 And then there's this...


----------



## Ames (May 18, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> And then there's this...



Mm Hmm...

V:


----------



## Hir (May 18, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Sigur Ros is also fucking amazing:
> 
> Link
> 
> Link


 I've always found Sigur RÃ³s to be really bland, but some of their songs move me to the point of tears.


----------



## Ames (May 18, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> I've always found Sigur RÃ³s to be really bland, but some of their songs move me to the point of tears.



Yeah a lot of their songs are just meh, but there's a select few that blow my mind.


----------



## Hir (May 18, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Yeah a lot of their songs are just meh, but there's a select few that blow my mind.


 They're ridiculously overrated, in my opinion - but there are some brilliant songs.

A lot of God Is An Astronaut songs move me, along with a lot of Moonsorrow, Agalloch, Empyrium and Estatic Fear songs. (All Estatic Fear songs move me, they're just...amazing.).


----------



## Ames (May 18, 2010)

Yeah, God is an Astronaut is awesome.  I love the steady progression in their songs.

[yt]fZltd_nz2ag[/yt]


----------



## Riley (May 18, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtYVGyiy4a0

It's such a cool song to have space-dogfights to.


----------



## Hir (May 18, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Yeah, God is an Astronaut is awesome. I love the steady progression in their songs.
> 
> [yt]fZltd_nz2ag[/yt]


 Definitely. So many of their songs move me a lot. Fragile hooked me in from the first listening, giving me goosebumps absolutely everywhere and just chilled me.

It's a shame their new album is shit.


----------



## Browder (May 18, 2010)

A large number of Cirque du Soleil songs.

Like this for example. Makes me think of flying.


----------



## Rytes (May 18, 2010)

Golden by Jill Scott <3


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 18, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> probably one of the most personal songs to me. iuno, i'd have to think of a few others...
> 
> [yt]TFuJW5Bdbe4[/yt]


Great song right there...


----------



## BroadSmak (May 18, 2010)

Actually, I have to say the song that moved me the most is "Still Alive", from Portal.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ds-Mt3bQCzw
Really made me feel bad about killing GLaDOS..


----------



## Smelge (May 18, 2010)

[yt]0re5BzdGfEo[/yt]

Dislike the original and other versions. This one is just perfect and used brilliantly in BSG.


----------



## Ames (May 19, 2010)

Riley Bladepaw said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtYVGyiy4a0
> 
> It's such a cool song to have space-dogfights to.



While we're posting video game music,

[yt]ZfKA4b5SFq4[/yt]


----------



## Shaui (May 19, 2010)

[yt]PCHq4DSofcQ[/yt]


----------



## CrispSkittlez (May 19, 2010)

[yt]YVYEVYnuuME[/yt]


----------



## Stawks (May 19, 2010)

[yt]zUVYcqhtuGQ[/yt]

Tears every time.


----------



## Slyck (May 19, 2010)

I've always been a big fan of the dead, but this is epic. One of their first songs. Starts at 00:45
Quality is crap, though. It *was* recorded in 1966, though. Hell, that's 3 years before they even started touring!
[yt]Q2W0vcKttHs[/yt]


----------



## Hir (May 19, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> [yt]YVYEVYnuuME[/yt]


 Of all the Nightwish songs you could have chosen, you choose that one?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 19, 2010)

Yes: The Revealing Science of God
Part One
Part Two
Part Three
It's a long track (one of four that make up the album) ill-suited for the incurably impatient.
It gives me this warm tingly feeling down my spine, and in my head.


----------



## Stahi (May 19, 2010)

Tally Hall:
Spring and a Storm
Ruler of Everything

The Moody Blues:
Your Wildest Dreams
I Know You're Out There Somewhere
Question


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (May 19, 2010)

This song, I cannot find a music video of this on youtube or anywhere... This is the only video that has it, along with other videos released by the same person. I tried, you can try too and you'll just come up with something different.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDOAigebulE&feature=related


It's not the same Heart of the Champion made by Nelly, which is worse than this in my opinion, so yeah... You didn't find it.


This song usually pumps me up when I'm working out, it doesn't make me cry. I don't have any songs that do, but this does move me in a different way. It actually MOVES you as in making you want to do something.


----------



## Thatch (May 19, 2010)

Sting - Shape of my heart - the song is great, but it wouldn't really induce much feeling if not for the association with the finale of The Professional. That makes it the ultimate one. Gets me everytime.

Sabaton - 40 to 1. It really happened, that's why. Hell, "Art of War" is just a great album.


----------



## Gnome (May 19, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vi9yVjurZjc


----------



## kyle19 (May 19, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfmYCM4CS8o


----------



## CrispSkittlez (May 19, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Of all the Nightwish songs you could have chosen, you choose that one?


Yes, be quiet. :V


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 19, 2010)

"Beautiful Life" by Charlotte Martin. I'm fairly certain you can look it up on Google and listen to it for free.


----------



## Isen (May 21, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Sigur Ros is also fucking amazing:
> 
> Link


I second Hoppipolla.  I love their Planet Earth video so much.

Iron & Wine- The Trapeze Swinger

I tear up every single time without fail.  There are so many things I love about this song and so many things that get me every time.

Anathallo- A Holiday at the Sea

And, because I am a walking clichÃ©:
The Flaming Lips- Do You Realize??


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 21, 2010)

Sigur RÃ³s is pretty cool. One of my favourites not mentioned yet is Ba Ba.  The rest of that album is inferior to that track. And yes, mostly they are bland, save for some great ones.

"Shores of Orion" -  God Is An Astronaut
"In The Distance  Fading" - God Is An Astronaut
"Open Your Eyes" - Snow Patrol

"You Could Be Happy" - Snow Patrol
"Poke" - Frightened Rabbit (And pretty much that whole album)

Are a few I think are pretty memorable for me.

Probably a few my animal collective I haven't mentioned. Brother Sport would be one.


----------



## Isen (May 21, 2010)

Teto said:


> "Poke" - Frightened Rabbit (And pretty much that whole album)


I got the chance to see Frightened Rabbit play at a small venue a little over a year ago.  Toward the end of the show the frontman picked up an acoustic guitar and sang "Poke" with no amplification to a completely silent audience.  It was great.


----------



## Hir (May 21, 2010)

Decided to make a quick list. 

Moonsorrow - JÃ¤Ã¤stÃ¤ Syntynyt / Varjojen Virta
God Is An Astronaut - Loss
God Is An Astronaut - Fragile
MÃ¥negarm - Vargstenen
Nightwish - Bless The Child
Nightwish - Stargazers
Sunlight Ascending - Out Of This Place II
Godspeed You! Black Emperor - The Dead Flag Blues
Mustan Kuun Lapset - Morfiinisiivet
Explosions In The Sky - Your Hand In Mine
Anathema - Anyone, Anywhere
Darkspace - 3.17
October Falls - Reefs
October Falls - The Womb of Primordial Nature II
Empyrium - Lover's Grief
Empyrium - The Ensemble of Silence
Agalloch - Limbs
Agalloch - Fire Above, Ice Below
Agalloch - Odal
Falkenbach - Vanadis
Alcest - Printemps Emeraude
Alcest - Ã‰cailles de lune - part 1
The Angelic Process - The Promise of Snakes
The Angelic Process - We All Die Laughing
Devin Townsend - Deadhead
Ef - Sons of Ghosts
Ef - Hello Scotland
Avathar - Tower Of The Moon
Burzum - Jesus Tod
Shape of Despair - Entwined In Misery
Celtic Frost - A Dying God Coming Into Human Flesh
Equilibrium - Mana
Estatic Fear - All the songs they've ever done (I'm serious)
Jakob - Malachite
Jesu - Silver
Opeth - Blackwater Park
Uaral - Depression
pg.lost - The Day Shift
Rosetta - Wake
Sigur RÃ³s - Untitled #1 (Vaka)
Sleepmakeswaves - One day you will teach me to let go of my fears
Sleepmakeswaves - What we cannot speak of, must be passed over in  silence
Summoning - Long Lost To Where No Pathway Goes
Summoning - Like Some Snow-White Marble Eyes
Summoning - Across The Streaming Tide
Summoning - Might and Glory
Summoning - Land of the Dead
Summoning - Farewell
Wintersun - Sleeping Stars
Wintersun - Death and the Healing
Sunn O))) - Big Church
Versailles - Method of Inheritance (God's Palace)

EDIT: Oh, and 
Luke Kelly - Raglan Road


----------



## Slyck (May 21, 2010)

Eminem - Stan.

Yea, it's rap. Yea, it's sad. Yea, it's still a kickass song. It just makes me know that there still is okay music.

The Grateful Dead - Brokedown Palace.

Yea, it's the dead. Yea, it's slow. Yea, it is beautiful. That is all.

[yt]KyHwM8WP0Z4[/yt]
[yt]UyEvsH4_ySU[/yt]


----------



## Jorge the Wolfdog (May 21, 2010)

This one moves me a lot when ever I hear it since it reminds me of my last relationship. I'm good now but when ever I hear it, it would always remind me of her. 

[yt]eFr9j2SzN9c[/yt]


I don't know if its either the music or the lyrics but when ever I listen to this it always fires me up and get me pumped up for anything(=^_^=)
[yt]-C9kBUAoPNo[/yt]


----------



## DarkAssassinFurry (Aug 23, 2010)

Emotionally... Nothing.

But a song that practically makes me high is this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRnOLVeA-1w


----------



## Cam (Aug 23, 2010)

Hide and seek ~ Imogen Heap
Static age ~ Green day


Imogen heap is a fucking lyrical genious, i love her

Also the Static Age has good hidden meanings within the lyrics, plus I just love every little thing about that song


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Sep 3, 2010)

[video=youtube;9_vEx_zj55s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_vEx_zj55s[/video]
The lyrics made me think for a moment about the thinks i wanted to re-live.

If things could be the way they were before, 
Everything would be just fine. 
If things could be the way they were before, 
I'd still be stuck in the grind. 
You gotta take a chance and throw it away, 
No matter how important it is. 
If you want to go on enjoying your days, 
It won't be something you'll miss. 
Every day's the same, 
I just want to get out and live my life the way i want to. 
Every day's the same, 
Sometimes it drives me insane.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 3, 2010)

That's about it
[yt]JJaaaXYcsLE[/yt]
This is basically a song talking about how blind is our society to the weaker societies, like homeless people, alchoholcis, teenagers in danger, elderly..

Song name is translated to "Rolled in a newspaper".
Translated lyrics:

Some people rolled in newspaper
Oh wah wah wah
Live in a box
Of canned food
Inside our kitchen
And in the kitchen there is a person in a jar
Oh wah wah wah
Looking from the glass
And one day shot from a cannon
And in a cannon some people who get a slap
Oh wah wah wah
Old and infants
By the bottle
Broken from the beach
By the sea some people jumping off buildings
Oh wah wah wah
Told a joke about it
Laughing
In a living Room
Our living room a new kind of people
Oh wah wah wah
Live in a blanket
At the traffic light
Under some line

Oh yeah we did not
Here it comes Here it comes to us
Oh yeah we did not
Here it comes There it is also ours

There is a state hiding under a line
Oh wah wah wah
And Statistics
Written
In a newspaper
Some people rolled in newspaper


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 4, 2010)

Both of these move me to tears, every time

So sad and beautiful ;_;
The ending is amazing
[video=youtube;zWe6bMVvTzk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWe6bMVvTzk&ob=av2e[/video]

This is the most beautiful thing I've ever heard in my life, and I want it to be the last thing I hear before I die. No, seriously.
[video=youtube;1qRLepzXvnA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qRLepzXvnA[/video]

*sobs*


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 4, 2010)

[yt]nZGNI7q-0QI[/yt]

_Run rabbit run, as fast as you can, don't look back
Run rabbit run, as fast as you can, don't look back

He'd dance to your beat and steal your heart
And smile with those teeth and tear you apart_

Ignore the crappy vid.


----------



## Zar (Sep 4, 2010)

Mogwai -Friend of the night 
Explosion in the sky- First breath after a coma
Jefferson Airplane - White Rabbit 
bloc party - Flux/ One more chance
Bach- Suite for a cello prelude 
Dan le sac v.s Scroobius pip- Angles/ Waiting for the beat to kick in / letter from god to man
Decemberist- um most of there songs paint a tapestry of interesting imagery in my mind.



You know what this list is going to get to long if I keep going, check the first few out and let me know what you think (anyone)

*
*


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 4, 2010)

[yt]jItz-uNjoZA[/yt]


----------



## Citrakayah (Sep 4, 2010)

Wild Sex was a bit more moving for me ^^^

Links not working for some reason.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QahzbgUVwk&feature=related
Sunshine- John Murphy


----------

